# Tapatalk ads?



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I paid for the ad free Tapatalk. I see ads at the bottom of pages after the last post on the page. What gives?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

And now they seem to be gone


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

And they're back.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

And they come from Tapatalk. Lame seriously.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

that's why I'm using a version from before the so called update


----------

